
Texas Startup Claims Biggest Advance in Electric Motor Designs in over 100 Years - dmckeon
https://jalopnik.com/a-texas-startup-claims-to-have-made-the-biggest-advance-1837173127
======
aurizon
This looks interesting, but I lack the creds to assess it properly. Since
motors are already quite efficicent - one wonde how much true gain can be
realized. Their jargon looks like obfuscation - a sure revelation of high tech
quackery - you know the crap the over unity hacks rattle on about. I would
like to see a tear down by a potential buyer.

